# 1Rechner 2IPs ist das möglich??



## Boon (16 April 2010)

Hi, ich bin hier neu und hab von der Materie wenig Erfahrung aber zum  Router einrichten reichts noch 

ist es möglich mit einem PC in  meinem fall Laptop 2 IPs zu bekommen ??


1. Was kann ich  machen das ich trotzdem von einem Laptop aus Spiel aber 2IPs habe.

Mit  VM Ware viel leicht oder Virtual PC benutzen dann sinds doch 2Ips

2.  Möchte ich gern im internet Anonym werden wie stelle ich das an


Benutzt  wird Vista 64bit
und ein D-Link dir 635Router


----------



## Gastposter (16 April 2010)

"Möchte ich gern im internet Anonym werden wie stelle ich das an"

3. Falsches Forum. Für sowas gibts andere Foren

"Mit VM Ware viel leicht oder Virtual PC benutzen dann sinds doch 2Ips"

Blödsinn


----------



## Amixe (16 April 2010)

*AW: 1Rechner 2IPs ist das möglich??*

Nee geht nicht - nach aussen ist die IP des Routers sichtbar
2 ip s is wie ne Gabelung entweder fährt das auto nach rechts oder nach links- wenn de nen Trennschleifer nimmst und das Auto halbierst läufts auch nicht mehr.
vmware nimmt ne andere IP zum Gastcomputer und dann gehen die Packete mit der ip des Gastcomputers weiter an den Router und dann mit deiner öffentlichen IP ins Internet.
die öffentliche IP bekommst du zugeteilt und dein Provider weiss wer die zu dem bestimmten Zeitpunkt hat.


----------



## Antiscammer (17 April 2010)

*AW: 1Rechner 2IPs ist das möglich??*

Kann ein Auto auch zwei Lenkräder haben? :scherzkeks:


----------



## Heiko (17 April 2010)

*AW: 1Rechner 2IPs ist das möglich??*

Ein Rechner kann zwei IP haben, das ist aber ein Sonderfall und bringt Dich in Deinem konkreten Fall keinen mm weiter.


----------

